# I think I'm in love...



## mcharrogate (Aug 20, 2012)

Formerly owner of a classic, was on the point of trading up to a brewtus or similar and then took a last minute turn into lever land and good lord, what a great decision that turned out to be!

I'm only a couple of days in, and no doubt loads still to learn, but successfully following the gospel of "grind fine, tamp light" and honestly I've yet to get a bad shot out of it.

Given that the chances of this being down to my skill are almost nil, i can only conclude that the L1 is one hell of a machine!!


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

That






very nice set up.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Looking good

They are a great machine and seem to be very forgiving although getting it spot on does produce an amazing drink


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice looking set up


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm glad you found it easy. Coming from an HX E61 machine I found it quite unforgiving and difficult to get consistant pours. I still find it weird that a light tamp seems to give a slower pour than a hard tamp.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Glad you are enjoying it. The L1 is a surprisingly forgiving machine. I know what you mean about loving it. All other machines I've had I really liked but sooner or later I find myself wondering about other machines and listing after various including the L1. As an L1 Luxe owner I've not felt a moment of that even once and don't think I will

Your set up is so good you hopefully shouldn't suffer any upgraditis for some time to come


----------



## mcharrogate (Aug 20, 2012)

I hope not, but I fear upgraditis is bound to strike at some stage - although I suspect the next bout might be grinder-focused...!


----------



## mcharrogate (Aug 20, 2012)

Having said that, already started lusting after a naked pf...


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Nice









Really is surprising how much your coffee making goes up a notch .

Enjoy.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

mcharrogate said:


> Having said that, already started lusting after a naked pf...


Well I think that comes under the heading of necessity rather than upgrade.

Get in touch with callumT for a naked pf as his come without a lip which the Londinium ones have, and his are cheaper


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Well we have the same table cloth and I only just got a classic. There the similarities end. If I can upgrade to something like that one day I'd be very happy indeed.

ENJOY!


----------



## mcharrogate (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks cam, great tip - I'll get in touch with Callum


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That's 1 L of a setup there.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

CamV6 said:


> Glad you are enjoying it. The L1 is a surprisingly forgiving machine. I know what you mean about loving it. All other machines I've had I really liked but sooner or later I find myself wondering about other machines and listing after various including the L1. As an L1 Luxe owner I've not felt a moment of that even once and don't think I will
> 
> Your set up is so good you hopefully shouldn't suffer any upgraditis for some time to come


Yes sir...

The only reason to get rid of an L1 is to get an L2 (L1-P).


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

sjenner said:


> Yes sir...
> 
> The only reason to get rid of an L1 is to get an L2 (L1-P).


Oooooo oooooo mine will be coming soon!


----------

